# Gengetsu semistainless gyuto



## James

I purchased a Gengetsu 240 mm semistainless gyuto after reading a couple of reviews praising its performance and I wasn't disappointed. Shipping was fast and Jon emailed me to let me know the knife shipped and I would receive it before I moved apartments. Knife came very well packed - the box was wrapped in tissue paper and surrounded with bubble wrap along with a personal note from Sara and the knife was placed in its saya (included in the price of the knife). 



The knife weighs in at 183 g, is ~ 51 mm tall at the heel and the spine is about 4.5 mm wide at the handle. 

OTB edge was sharp, but too polished for my tastes. It shaved hair very cleanly, but lacked the bite for dealing with tomatoes. A few strokes on a 6k stone fixed that.

The handle is burnt chestnut with a buffalo horn ferrule. I wasn't expecting to like the handle as much as I do. The texture helps with grip, ferrule and wood are flush and it's pretty damn attractive IMHO.

The steel is some awesome stuff. It feels like carbon on the stones and holds a "fresh off the stone" edge longer than any other knife I've used. At a month of everyday home use and the knife still shaves arm hair. After a few cutting sessions, the knife developed a blue-grey patina.

On to the grind. This is where the gengetsu shines. The grind facilitates very decent food release; no sticking problems with potatoes, but some minor ones with celeriac. Behind the edge, it's extremely thin and cuts like a champ. It runs through veggie prep (especially onions and shallots) with ease. One thing I would change, however, is the tip. It's a bit too whippy and flexible towards the tip and it might benefit from a little extra meat. The picture 2nd picture below this section shows the tip and 2-3" behind it.









So overall, I'm very happy with this knife. I'm glad I was able to grab one of the last ones and lastly (forgive me, Jon), I etched the knife for some insurance against corrosion (I have new roommates and I thought it'd be a good idea)


----------



## mistascoopa

Wow. Looks like that awesome performer. Nice overall weight and thinness in all the right places.

Just curious... Where is the balance point on this particular knife?


----------



## James

It balances ~ 2" in front of the handle, right at the top of the first kanji


----------



## Matus

Thank you for the review. The etching looks nice actually - what agent did you use?


----------



## daveb

I also ordered one of the 240s from Jon when they last came in stock. Like. F/F very good, nice finish on blade, rounded spine. Mine is a little long at 250mm. Below are the first 10 min.






Beautiful packaging, Sara's working.












Bad day to be a carrot. No wedging at all, went through like carrot had been cooked. I agree that it has a very fine tip - but I like it. Tip work, dicing onions etc, is an easy day. Balance point on mine is same as James.

I'm not sure about kanji being on left side of the blade. I now have 3 Gengetsu and 2 are engraved on left, one on right.


----------



## James

Matus said:


> Thank you for the review. The etching looks nice actually - what agent did you use?



I used a 1:5 ferric chloride to water solution. Etched it 4 times, scrubbing with a sponge and dry paper towel in between etches.


----------



## JBroida

daveb said:


> I also ordered one of the 240s from Jon when they last came in stock. Like. F/F very good, nice finish on blade, rounded spine. Mine is a little long at 250mm. Below are the first 10 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful packaging, Sara's working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad day to be a carrot. No wedging at all, went through like carrot had been cooked. I agree that it has a very fine tip - but I like it. Tip work, dicing onions etc, is an easy day. Balance point on mine is same as James.
> 
> I'm not sure about kanji being on left side of the blade. I now have 3 Gengetsu and 2 are engraved on left, one on right.



the engraving side is how i keep track of semi-stainless vs white #2


----------



## SolidSnake03

Very pretty knife, that burmt chestnut is a real looker! How would you compare the feel of it to say Ho Wood?


----------



## James

I haven't used any nice ho wood handles to give you a good comparison. From my experience, it's easier to hold when my hands are greasy or wet due to the ridges and it feels nicer in hand due to the smoothness of the burnt chestnut. The cheap ho wood handles that I've used before have a sort of fuzzy texture, which I wasn't happy about.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

This thread is so timely. I have my mom my 180mm MacPro utility and have been looking to replace it. I looking for a stainless blade, with some heft but thin behind the edge, gyuto profile and in 180 on the edge. I've concluded that the Gengetsu 180 in SS could be the knife. Price is where I want to be too. The other consideration is a 5.5~6 Sun Carter (non Kuruchi). Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Zwiefel

JBroida said:


> the engraving side is how i keep track of semi-stainless vs white #2




Very clever. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## SolidSnake03

That sounds great! Thanks! 

I have had a few ho-wood handles so far and although they are well made and nice, it isn't my favorite material to hold. I concur about the "fuzzy" sort of feeling on it. To me, it just didn't feel "right" in hand, I know that's an odd way to try and describe something but it just didn't mesh right.


----------



## jimbob

I found ho wood handles come right after a few coats of mineral oil/beeswax


----------



## SolidSnake03

Interesting point jimbob, I currently have a Sakai Yusuke that might benefit from a few coats.....

I will definitely say though that out of the box the ho wood wasn't exactly to my liking. Does the mineral oil/beeswax discolor the handle in way? I believe it can darken some woods so I'm wondering what impact it might have on handles....

Thanks

And sorry for the mini-hijack of the thread there, just something that came up about Ho-wood and didn't want to start a whole new thread.


----------



## jimbob

It does darken slightly, but in a good grain revealing way.... My shigs were not fuzzy to start with but tanaka and a few Intinommon were and are lovely and smooth now.


----------



## daveb

How did a thread reviewing a Gengetsu, the one with the chestnut handles, filed in the review section, devolve into a discussion of ho wood?

Such a discussion has merit, but perhaps would be better in kitchen kinife. On its own. Or part of a discussion of handle materials.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Yes, sorry about that, should have probably used PM's for this or a separate thread, my mistake and I apologize. Didn't mean to get that off topic, just got carried away and a bit excited. Anyhow, sorry, back on topic!

An actual question about the knife, how do you feel it compares to some of the lasers currently out there like the Gesshin Ginga, Sakai Yusuke and Kono HD/HH series? It seems like it has a bit more "weight" to it than the lasers might yet still cuts super smoothly? Curious as I currently own a Sakai Yusuke and while I love the way it cuts, feel like something with a bit more weight to it might be something I enjoy even more....


----------



## daveb

SolidSnake03 said:


> An actual question about the knife, how do you feel it compares to some of the lasers currently out there like the Gesshin Ginga, Sakai Yusuke and Kono HD/HH series? It seems like it has a bit more "weight" to it than the lasers might yet still cuts super smoothly? Curious as I currently own a Sakai Yusuke and while I love the way it cuts, feel like something with a bit more weight to it might be something I enjoy even more....



I don't think the Gengetsu will be confused with a laser. I had a Ginga and will prob have another. Also have a Suisin IH. The Gengetsu has a little more heft being a clad knife or as my redneck buddies would say "a little more ass to it". Stainless clad knives have become my favorite "go to" knives, cut great, sharpen well and don't show more colors than a mood ring. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## James

The only laser I've used thus far has been a tanaka blue#2; the gengetsu cuts like a laser but feels like a midweight knife


----------



## JBroida

i would not consider the tanaka to be a laser in my experience... good knife, but not a laser


----------



## James

JBroida said:


> i would not consider the tanaka to be a laser in my experience... good knife, but not a laser



I just checked some choil shots and I agree, in general, not a laser. The one I used was quite a bit thinner. Anyways, I'll revise my statement - falls effortlessly through most foods, has good food release and feels like a midweight knife.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Thanks! I would love to have a knife with the cutting ability of a laser but a bit more weight to help it just fall through stuff. Ill have to crunch some numbers but definitely have to look into these....


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Solid, You'll have to do more than crunch numbers to get one, Gengetsu's are nearly all sold out without a restock date. I'm hoping to grab one myself. You might have to take a trip to Florida and meet up with Dave guy. I heard he's hording them


----------



## glestain

Nearly? I thought no more in stock.


----------



## daveb

Dennis, If Jon does get that 180 petty back in, I hope he gets two - If not I'll send you a picture :angel2::angel2::angel2:

For those looking for a thin, clad knife, maybe Jon could offer a comparison here or better in new thread of the Kagekiyo, Gengetsu (both stainless clad) and the Ittetsu (carbon clad?)


----------



## JBroida

for what its worth, we have a ton of the gengetsu on order...just that they take forever to get here


----------



## SolidSnake03

I'm a fairly patient man so waiting a while isn't a big deal. I do need to do much more research but this is at least a knife that looks highly promising to me, thanks everyone!

Any great review by the way!


----------



## MowgFace

I NEED a carbon Gengetsu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I have the Gengetsu in 210 but they always tend to be longer so ... I absolutely love it ... cuts like a laser but has 'heft' and F/F is exceptional IMO! Dealing with JKI - Jon & Sara is just cream on the pudding so to speak - they just make the experience that much better! I have since purchased the Kagekiyo & Ginga but for whatever reason (conscious or sub-conscious) I grab the Gengetsu when I am getting ready to go to town ... I recently bought a Kono ZDP 240 to see if that would compete with the Gengetsu but need to get it up to snuff first to go head-2-head so will leave that for a later review ... but at 3X the price the Kono will never (IMO) be able to compete relatively ... my only piece of advice for you would be to buy them when they are available since they won't last long ... BMB


----------



## labor of love

Well, since were all waiting around for Gengetsu to be restocked, somebody needs to review a kochi in stainless cladding. It might be a fine alternative.


----------



## stereo.pete

labor of love said:


> Well, since were all waiting around for Gengetsu to be restocked, somebody needs to review a kochi in stainless cladding. It might be a fine alternative.



What this guy said!


----------



## daveb

I'll be happy to do so. Someone send me one quick!


----------



## droshi

I really love my 270mm Gengetsu. It's a stainless clad White #2. I had originally planned to get the semi-stainless, but it ended up being out of stock and I got a good deal on the White #2.

Does anyone have any first-hand comparisons between the two? I guess the geometry must be the same. I like the White steel, doesn't seem very reactive and quite easy to sharpen, but I do wonder if the semi-stainless would have better edge retention. Although I can sharpen my knives often, I find I end up letting the edges go a bit too long between touch-ups.


----------

